# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  What`s your soup of the day?

## Madison

That was mine today 

Celery, carrots, barley, wild rice/rice, fresh little green onion, dry garlic and steak spices. 
Slowly simmed.
Here what it looks like
SAM_7330.JPG

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Daily Bread (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Jen

That looks delicious. 
My husband and I have soup three or four days a week.  Homemade.  Not canned.
Yours looks like a soup that takes a while to cook..........those are the best kind.

But I can make a good soup in  an hour if I have to.  

I love soup.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),Northern Rivers (08-28-2018),OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

"liberal tear" soup....its abundant now, easy to make and full of self-righteous indignation...

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018),Northern Rivers (08-28-2018),RMNIXON (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> That looks delicious. 
> My husband and I have soup three or four days a week.  Homemade.  Not canned.
> Yours looks like a soup that takes a while to cook..........those are the best kind.
> 
> But I can make a good soup in  an hour if I have to.  
> 
> I love soup.


I always make home made soup, that`s the best!
I can make fast soup too depending what`s in it!
I always bring myself a soup in a thermos at the job

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> ....its abundant now, easy to make and full of self-righteous indignation...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  What is liberal tear soup ?

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

> "liberal tear" soup....its abundant now, easy to make and full of self-righteous indignation...

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),Quark (08-25-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Jen

> I always make home made soup, that`s the best!
> I can make fast soup too depending what`s in it!
> I always bring myself a soup in a thermos at the job


If I have a little butter (Kerrygold Irish butter), a can of Hatch tomatoes and green chiles (Hatch is better than Rotel), and either canned, fresh or frozen vegetables and a jar of mushrooms (or of course, fresh mushrooms), I can make a good soup quickly.  I can do it with or without the Hatch.  

In the colder months, I slow cook a chuck roast and use that as the base for my soups. If I want a cream soup I add cream, half and half or sour cream at the end.  

Chicken stock or beef stock is nice but not necessary.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> That was mine today 
> 
> Celery, carrots, barley, wild rice/rice, fresh little green onion, dry garlic and steak spices. 
> Slowly simmed.
> Here what it looks like


I rarely eat soup, but that soup looks amazing.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> What is liberal tear soup ?


start with a base of any non-pc culture, add a dash of butthurt, sprinkle with copious amounts of truth, and garner with a sprig of honesty...

progs hate it cause they have no taste... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),East of the Beast (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

I confess I am lazy and cooking limited to the canned variety, but I really like this stuff:

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018)

----------


## DLLS

Lava

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I can clam chowder one can of smoked oysters. Combine oysters and chowder (don't drain the oysters, put that oil in there) Simmer on low heat add butter, hot sauce.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I can clam chowder one can of smoked oysters. Combine oysters and chowder (don't drain the oysters, put that oil in there) Simmer on low heat add butter, hot sauce.


You should add some cream in it ... 
Clam showder with cream and chives + black pepper


Oh and some crispy bacon pieces  :Thumbsup20: 
 @Kris P Bacon

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Not quite soup but I smoked chicken thighs on hickory wood chips (known to the state of California...blah blah) Cooked white rice, country gravy, deboned smoked chicken.

Cheap and delicious. I buy all the fixings and save for a good couple days eats towards the end of the month when all the good food, runs thin.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

I like rice, barley, pastas aldente...not mushy

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## DLLS

> Not quite soup but I smoked chicken thighs on hickory wood chips (known to the state of California...blah blah) Cooked white rice, country gravy, deboned smoked chicken.
> 
> Cheap and delicious. I buy all the fixings and save for a good couple days eats towards the end of the month when all the good food, runs thin.


I hickory wood chips are known by the state of California to cause cancer how are they going to react to all the wildfires?  Are people going to sue the state because they did not inform them that burning pine trees cause cancer?  "Hey Governor Moonbeam you didn't post a sign at the edge of this forest telling us the state of California knows that if someone sets it on fire it will cause cancer"

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## Brat

74148.jpghttps://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/223044/chef-johns-minestrone-soup/

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),Retiredat50 (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I hickory wood chips are known by the state of California to cause cancer how are they going to react to all the wildfires?  Are people going to sue the state because they did not inform them that burning pine trees cause cancer?  "Hey Governor Moonbeam you didn't post a sign at the edge of this forest telling us the state of California knows that if someone sets it on fire it will cause cancer"


For real, my bag of wood chips has a Proposistion 65 warning on it! lol

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018)

----------


## Madison

Hey next time you guys make a homemade soup ...take a pic and post it here  :Smiley20: 
This will give ideas for the next time we want to make one

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> You should add some cream in it ... 
> Clam showder with cream and chives + black pepper
> 
> 
> Oh and some crispy bacon pieces 
>  @Kris P Bacon


Of course, Bacon how could I forget? What kind of cream? Like half n half?

----------

Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Brat

> For real, my bag of wood chips has a Proposistion 65 warning on it! lol


Doesn't EVERYTHING in California?   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Doesn't EVERYTHING in California?


Yeah but I am in a small hick town in SW Fl. Their liberal stupidity is being exported

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That was mine today 
> 
> Celery, carrots, barley, wild rice/rice, fresh little green onion, dry garlic and steak spices. 
> Slowly simmed.
> Here what it looks like
> Attachment 35312


Barley is excellent in soup. One of the staples for rich body and starch.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That looks delicious. 
> My husband and I have soup three or four days a week.  Homemade.  Not canned.
> Yours looks like a soup that takes a while to cook..........those are the best kind.
> 
> But I can make a good soup in  an hour if I have to.  
> 
> I love soup.


And it always tastes better the following day.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> start with a base of any non-pc culture, add a dash of butthurt, sprinkle with copious amounts of truth, and garner with a sprig of honesty...
> 
> progs hate it cause they have no taste...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: you never disappoint me.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),Rutabaga (08-25-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Of course, Bacon how could I forget? What kind of cream? Like half n half?


Half and Half will work if you want it richer use heavy cream, if you want a little zip add in sour cream or plain yogurt.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You should add some cream in it ... 
> Clam showder with cream and chives + black pepper
> 
> 
> Oh and some crispy bacon pieces 
>  @Kris P Bacon


Hell yeah! 
Yous a food doctor , like moi. 

I can take a store bought pizza and doctor dat into an Italian Stallion.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

If you want quick and easy soup that is not canned, the Bear Creek line of soups are pretty good.

513b1zCpqHL.jpg51vtoWTCX5L.jpg

51jAr6Jq37L.SX323_SY500_CR,0,0,323,500_PIbundle-6,TopRight,0,0_SX323_SY500_CR,0,0,323,500_SH20_.jpgbear-creek-soup.jpg

Easy to make, just add in like 8 cups of water, bring to a boil, then simmer about 20 minutes.  Some may require a little milk, and of course you can throw in whatever you like.  They are pretty cheap at around 3 dollars a bag, and make a half gallon of soup.

Now, of course these will not beat a homemade soup, but then, what does?

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## Dan40

pho.

Pronounced faa

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Retiredat50 (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> pho.
> 
> Pronounced faa


Faa Faa phooy!!! :Smile:

----------


## Jen

> And it always tastes better the following day.


Absolutely.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Anyone who loves soup, will also love gumbo too. 


Soup is a creation of things on hand , here. 

I usually cook enough to last a while and freeze. 

Standard recipe for Hawk:

One 20 quart pot. 

-one 5lb bag of frozen , birdseye mixed vegetables. 
-fresh taters
-fresh carrots
-fresh onions
-variety of spices and seasonings
-anything else you like, like parsnips, beets, even mustard and turnip greens 

Can corn or fresh
Tomato paste 
Pasta of choice and a little rice added early to overcook for starch(barley indeed)  

One small bag of frozen okra, @Trinnity suggestion which i never thought about ,more a gumbo staple, so why not soup and a natural thickener  too. 

But I have to have some meat in my soup. Preferably, smoked meat. Like smoked, skinless ham shanks,  or beef/deer shanks. 
Tasso and andouille, too!
 Tonnerre et éclair! Mai's ca c'est bon, ouais!

I love soup and gumbo. 

I once though about cooking @Madison a seafood gumbo and shipping it to her most excellent crib, but I don't want to get trapped into a marriage.  :Love7:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),MrogersNhood (08-28-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Anyone who loves soup, will also love gumbo too. 
> 
> 
> Soup is a creation of things on hand , here. 
> 
> I usually cook enough to last a while and freeze. 
> 
> Standard recipe for Hawk:
> 
> ...


My favorite pasta for soup is orzo.  It's a good size to have in a soup that doesn't dwarf everything else and it gets less  flaccid when reheating the soup.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Faa Faa phooy!!!


If you like chicken or beef noodle soup, you will love pho.  The noodles are much better, the broth is richer.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

My wife makes a delicious cream of potato with sweet Italian sausage and spinach soup.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My favorite pasta for soup is orzo.  It's a good size to have in a soup that doesn't dwarf everything else and it gets less  flaccid when reheating the soup.


Good size, Dwarf and flaccid? :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Pas moi ou ma soupe!!!!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Lol! You bad. You set me up so good.


You English teachers.... :Nono:

----------

Rickity Plumber (08-28-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My wife makes a delicious cream of potato with sweet Italian sausage and spinach soup.


That sounds very  good.

----------


## East of the Beast

> That sounds very  good.


it’s good with a hearty bread too.....dang, I made myself hungry.

----------



----------


## Garden House Queen

I absolutely love soup! When the weather gets chilly...I fire up the old kitchen cook wood stove out in the garden house and make vegetable soup, chicken stew or potato/broccoli soup. Nothing is any more delicious or filling than a bowl of hot soup especially when it's snowing or even on a cold rainy day! One of the greatest joys in life!

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),East of the Beast (08-26-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Retiredat50 (08-25-2018),Rickity Plumber (08-28-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I absolutely love soup! When the weather gets chilly...I fire up the old kitchen cook wood stove out in the garden house and make vegetable soup, chicken stew or potato/broccoli soup. Nothing is any more delicious or filling than a bowl of hot soup especially when it's snowing or even on a cold rainy day! One of the greatest joys in life!


Ain't that the truth?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I absolutely love soup! When the weather gets chilly...I fire up the old kitchen cook wood stove out in the garden house and make vegetable soup, chicken stew or potato/broccoli soup. Nothing is any more delicious or filling than a bowl of hot soup especially when it's snowing or even on a cold rainy day! One of the greatest joys in life!


I sure miss my six burner wood stove.  :Sad20:  and oven.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> I sure miss my six burner wood stove.  and oven.


Whatever happened to it?     @HawkTheSlayer

----------



----------


## Madison

> I sure miss my six burner wood stove.  and oven.


Can`t you have it install there ?

----------



----------


## Madison

I don`t know why but ...I never liked meat in soup..I go for all kind of beans ..it`s ok but not meat  :Sad20: 
I like crispy bacon though ...in small pieces on the top of soup when ready to eat

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Of course, Bacon how could I forget? What kind of cream? Like half n half?


Yeah half half cream is perfect ...and if you make a Borscht (sour cream not diet) on top of it and chives yummy

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Whatever happened to it?     @HawkTheSlayer



It was very, very old. 
I forgot the name brand. Generations of Appalachians prolly lived on this stove. 
 I'll pm the good guys with that one day.   

I  bought it for $150  back in about 85. It was in bad shape. ( prolly got suckered but...) , i sanded, and heat  puttied  all the
air leaks(cracks)  and employed it for another twenty years. 

Finally , there was nothing left to it.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> It was very, very old. 
> I forgot the name brand. Generations of Appalachians prolly lived on this stove. 
>  I'll pm the good guys with that one day.   
> 
> I  bought it for $150  back in about 85. It was in bad shape. ( prolly got suckered but...) , i sanded, and heat  puttied  all the
> air leaks(cracks)  and employed it for another twenty years. 
> 
> Finally , there was nothing left to it.


Belanger stove ?

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don`t know why but ...I never liked meat in soup..I go for all kind of beans ..it`s ok but not meat 
> I like crispy bacon though ...in small pieces on the top of soup when ready to eat


I bet if I throw five pounds of shrimp in dare. You'll eat  it. Bacon or no.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),East of the Beast (08-26-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

A good French Onion with a nice burgundy on a crisp ,cold afternoon .

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I absolutely love soup! When the weather gets chilly...I fire up the old kitchen cook wood stove out in the garden house and make vegetable soup, chicken stew or potato/broccoli soup. Nothing is any more delicious or filling than a bowl of hot soup especially when it's snowing or even on a cold rainy day! One of the greatest joys in life!


One of my greatest joys in life is not having snowy or cold rainy days.  In the middle of winter, when it is about 76 to 80 here, I like watching the news reports of the north and all the snow and ice.  It makes me feel all warm and happy inside.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I bet if I throw five pounds of shrimp in dare. You'll eat  it. Bacon or no.


NO  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> It was very, very old. 
> I forgot the name brand. Generations of Appalachians prolly lived on this stove. 
>  I'll pm the good guys with that one day.   
> 
> I  bought it for $150  back in about 85. It was in bad shape. ( prolly got suckered but...) , i sanded, and heat  puttied  all the
> air leaks(cracks)  and employed it for another twenty years. 
> 
> Finally , there was nothing left to it.


Cast iron to, cant weld it and even brazing is iffy, RIP stove. Did you scrap it? Before I saw this post GHQ asked what come of it, I thought "he scrapped it"!

----------

Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Madison

> A good French Onion with a nice burgundy on a crisp ,cold afternoon .


Oh yeah French Onion soup grated on top

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Daily Bread (08-26-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018),Retiredat50 (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> NO


You are Such a liar. You love seafood.

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> One of my greatest joys in life is not have snowy or cold rainy days.  In the middle of winter, when it is about 76 to 80 here, I like watching the news reports of the north and all the snow and ice.  It makes me feel all warm and happy inside.


Mrs Bacons family are all Yankees, we troll telephone call them in winter and tell them about our shorts and flip flops, lol!

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),Retiredat50 (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cast iron to, cant weld it and even brazing is iffy, RIP stove. Did you scrap it? Before I saw this post GHQ asked what come of it, I thought "he scrapped it"!


Yea, bake. There wasn't much more you could do with it
These stoves  were way before the ones you see posted by @Garden House Queen.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Mrs Bacons family are all Yankees, we troll telephone call them in winter and tell them about our shorts and flip flops, lol!


Toe cheese

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Toe cheese


Frumunda!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I make "garbage soup".  We take the left over meats and veggies and put them in a large plastic bag and store in the freezer.  When the bag gets full we throw it in the crock pot, add some beef or chicken stock and turn it into soup.  We call it garbage soup because its made from all the things that would normally end up in the garbage.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018),Madison (08-25-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018)

----------


## Madison

> You are Such a liar. You love seafood.


 @HawkTheSlayerYeah but not in soup!  :Smiley20: 
Like that yes !   :Smile:

----------

Garden House Queen (08-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I make "garbage soup".  We take the left over meats and veggies and put them in a large plastic bag and store in the freezer.  When the bag gets full we throw it in the crock pot, add some beef or chicken stock and turn it into soup.  We call it garbage soup because its made from all the things that would normally end up in the garbage.


That's end of the month po food, round here!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Mrs Bacons family are all Yankees, we troll telephone call them in winter and tell them about our shorts and flip flops, lol!


When I was working in Jacksonville  and receiving phone calls from clients or vendors they would ask me the temperature I would always tell them it was 75 degrees regardless of the actual outside temperature.  I would not be lying since the temperature in my office was always 75

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),Rickity Plumber (08-28-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> When I was working in Jacksonville  and receiving phone calls from clients or vendors they would ask me the temperature I would always tell them it was 75 degrees regardless of the actual outside temperature.  I would not be lying since the temperature in my office was always 75


It did get to 26 degrees here, last winter. For maybe one hour before dawn on the coldest day of the year. By 10 am it was 65 degrees...lol

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Cast iron to, cant weld it and even brazing is iffy, RIP stove. Did you scrap it? Before I saw this post GHQ asked what come of it, I thought "he scrapped it"!


This is true....cast iron cannot be welded....several liners on mine had to be repaired. In my search, I found there's only a few cast iron foundries in the United States.....I used a guy in Wisconsin who cast the pieces I needed.....he did so from a carved wooden replica that my neighbor was kind enough to carve. Another interesting factor is using only cast iron cookware   (skillets, dutch oven, griddles and etc. Using modern day cookware  would be ruined on the hob.....heat is too intense. 

As a youngster I remember my Mom cooking on her wood stove with cast iron cookware. I was to young to take note of it...so it has really been a challenge to learn what to do and what not to do! Occasionally I still burn baked items in the oven. On top of the hob is a little easier to master.

----------

Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018)

----------


## Dan40

Not exactly a soup but delicious.



Seafood cioppino.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-28-2018),Kris P Bacon (08-25-2018),NORAD (08-26-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Good size, Dwarf and flaccid?
> 
> Pas moi ou ma soupe!!!!!  
> 
> Lol! You bad. You set me up so good.
> 
> 
> You English teachers....


Okay.  So.......  Ummmmmm...........  It really was about soup.  I just used ........ummm the right words so it'd be ...........  

I hoped no one would notice. Detention for you.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I like that Italian Wedding.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

My next "soup" will be Beef stew, gravied. Yeah, dat's right, I can make dat roux.


Oooo, it makes it good!  :Thumbsup20: 

I actually have all the right ingredients this time.

Real potatoes, full-size carrots (last time was mini-frozen ones)

Celery, Onions.

For fun, I'll throw in a bag of frozen Brussel's Sprouts.

----------

Brat (08-25-2018)

----------


## Brat

> Not exactly a soup but delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood cioppino.


Ahh, cioppino!  Food of the gods!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I have to say that if anyone has never had Panera Bread's onion soup, then they are missing one of life's 7 wonders.

Panera Bread has a small selection of soups, some are rotated on a weekly basis. I love their tomato soup and their summer corn chowder besides the above mentioned onion soup. 

All their soups come with a very fresh piece of baguette bread. They also sell their soups in pint containers in some of the better supermarkets and even Sam's Club if I am not mistaken although it is hard to find the onion soup because it sells better than Krispy Kreme out of the oven.

You can not go wrong at Panera Bread. Their lunch menu with sandwiches or salads are top notch. You do not have to even buy one of their delicious baked goods of which I love the Cinnamon Crunch bagel!

----------


## East of the Beast

> I have to say that if anyone has never had Panera Bread's onion soup, then they are missing one of life's 7 wonders.
> 
> Panera Bread has a small selection of soups, some are rotated on a weekly basis. I love their tomato soup and their summer corn chowder besides the above mentioned onion soup. 
> 
> All their soups come with a very fresh piece of baguette bread. They also sell their soups in pint containers in some of the better supermarkets and even Sam's Club if I am not mistaken although it is hard to find the onion soup because it sells better than Krispy Kreme out of the oven.
> 
> You can not go wrong at Panera Bread. Their lunch menu with sandwiches or salads are top notch. You do not have to even buy one of their delicious baked goods of which I love the Cinnamon Crunch bagel!


Panera Bread does it right I agree.Good food that is actually good for you.

----------


## NORAD

> I make "garbage soup".  We take the left over meats and veggies and put them in a large plastic bag and store in the freezer.  When the bag gets full we throw it in the crock pot, add some beef or chicken stock and turn it into soup.  We call it garbage soup because its made from all the things that would normally end up in the garbage.


LOL!  That's called perennial soup in some parts of the country.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Panera Bread does it right I agree.Good food that is actually good for you.


I thought I was the only one that sees Panera quality!  I am glad you do also

----------


## Northern Rivers

I can't get these here...but...those Hostess creme filled cup cakes...the orange kind...two...in a coffee mug with soy milk...mashed up. When I was touring...that's what my rider insisted for the mid gig break.  :Smiley20:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> For real, my bag of wood chips has a Proposistion 65 warning on it! lol



That's sad, I have a couple cut-up Hickory branches on my back porch. Hickory and Pecan are kinda rare here, so I save it.

Hickory, Pecan, and Citrus.

I got tons of Oak, literally.

Hah! My Smoker's still in the garage because I didn't want the hurricane to blow it away.


Next soup I make will be beef stew. I have everything right this time. Real Carrots, potatoes, celery.

I know how  to gravy it at the end, too.  :Smile: 

I got this big brisket for $17 at the Wally World. (They normally cost $44)

Probably 12 lbs of meat. Cut it up in the bathtub.

----------

Garden House Queen (08-28-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That's sad, I have a couple cut-up Hickory branches on my back porch. Hickory and Pecan are kinda rare here, so I save it.
> 
> Hickory, Pecan, and Citrus.
> 
> I got tons of Oak, literally.
> 
> Hah! My Smoker's still in the garage because I didn't want the hurricane to blow it away.
> 
> 
> ...


White male cis privelage

----------

MrogersNhood (08-28-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Anyone who loves soup, will also love gumbo too. 
> 
> 
> Soup is a creation of things on hand , here. 
> 
> I usually cook enough to last a while and freeze. 
> 
> Standard recipe for Hawk:
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention Tomato paste. They don't even have it at the store here.

Last 3 cans I opened were black and dry, too.

Why is there this shortage of tomato paste?  :Thinking:

----------


## nonsqtr

Here is a secret recipe:

4 cans Andersens pea soup
1 pint milk
2 tbsp concentrated sweet unsalted POT butter
2 stone ground (TM) crackers
Crock-Pot


Put the milk in the Crock-Pot and let it get warm. Add the pot butter and dissolve as much of it as possible in the milk. The milk should be lightly bubbling before you add the Anderson's pea soup. Stir well, regularly, add the crackers about 10 minutes before eating, and you can leave the pea soup cooking for about 3 to 4 hours.

Warning: do not drive or operate heavy machinery after eating this soup. For like... six hours... lol  :Smile:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Anyone who loves soup, will also love gumbo too. 
> 
> 
> Soup is a creation of things on hand , here. 
> 
> I usually cook enough to last a while and freeze. 
> 
> Standard recipe for Hawk:
> 
> ...


Well then, send it to ME! You know I am not gonna ask ya to marry me.

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

*How To Make Marijuana Chicken Noodle Soup*

*Ingredients:*
1/2 pound chopped cooked chicken breast
1/2 cup chopped celery
60 ounces chicken broth
*7 grams of ground marijuana OR 6 droppers of marijuana tincture...........................mmmmmmmmmmm good *  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 cup chopped carrots
Salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup peas
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup sliced carrots
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
14.5 ounces vegetable broth
1 1/2 cups egg noodles

*Get your Marijuana CARD today.*

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Not exactly a soup but delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood cioppino.


I think its classified as soups more snooty cousin, a stew.

----------


## Northern Rivers

There's this fat fella from The Hood...that...loves his soup. But, he's ticked off that his wife demands she can screw the fellas in The Hood because she's such a great cook. So, he calls all that cookin', "Ho made"!   :Sofa:

----------


## Abbey

> If you want quick and easy soup that is not canned, the Bear Creek line of soups are pretty good.
> 
> Attachment 35316Attachment 35317
> 
> Attachment 35318Attachment 35319
> 
> Easy to make, just add in like 8 cups of water, bring to a boil, then simmer about 20 minutes.  Some may require a little milk, and of course you can throw in whatever you like.  They are pretty cheap at around 3 dollars a bag, and make a half gallon of soup.
> 
> Now, of course these will not beat a homemade soup, but then, what does?


 Bear Creek is my idea of ' homemade' I'm lazy, where cooking is concerned, a pot of Bear Creek soup, lasts a long time here... I usually make the chicken noodle, then add a large can of chicken breast.... Viola, homemade soup!

----------

Retiredat50 (08-28-2018)

----------


## Madison

I`ll make a new soup this week  :Smiley20:

----------


## Dan40

Had pho for dinner this evening.  Hole in the wall Vietnamese restaurant.  Very good as always.

----------


## Madison

I started my soup for this week already ...but will be ready and tasty tomorrow  :Smile:  will look better tomorrow
SAM_7376.JPG

----------


## Madison

I just did eat a bowl of my vegetable soup today
yup plus I had a dessert  :Smile:  = frozen vanilla yogourt-blk chocolate pieces-nuts

SAM_7377.JPGSAM_7378.JPG

----------

